# Poem about horse slaughter



## Tex1904 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sad but true .. Either way its touching ... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What emotion were you trying to elicit with your writing?

If it gets that response, you're on the right track.:wink:​


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

@Red Gate Farm - well, I felt depressed and sad while writing it........
@Tex1904 - Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

To me, it _is_ depressing and sad, so you achieved that! :wink:


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

It's really good, made me feel sad while I was reading it.

Only bit I didn't get was 'life being sold for a song.' I love how it sounds, but it doesn't make any sense. What does it mean?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Geld, spay and neuter and prevent useless suffering.


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

@Chokolate - It means they didn't think twice before buying him, and they didn't think twice before taking his life. It doesn't really matter to them (them being the slaughter person - thingies )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah, I understand now. It was a very touching poem, you have a talent for capturing emotion.


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

@Chokolate - thank you! That really means a lot! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

